# Float Level 1980 620 Truck



## borgward (Sep 28, 2006)

Need float level spec for 1980 620 truck.

Having trouble setting it. Just a little adjustment gets me no fuel or a very hig level.

Having trouble adjusting idle also.

Bought rebuilt carburetor. put new filter on intake side of fuel pump, but got rust from fuel pump into carburetor.. Was able to blow out most passages w/o disassembling it. Runs now, but wont idle. Suspect Idle circuit is clogged.

Truck is hard to start. Must pour fuel into intake, and it runs fine, except wont idle. 

Can not detect any fuel being pumped from the accelerator pump, however the engine accelerates normally when I open the throttle.

I really hate carburetors with external Rube Goldberg linkages, etc. Prefer working on webers, or SU's, so am really putting offdisassembling it.


----------

